# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Jeliton

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## dora4444

To moze napiszę pierwszą  :Smile:  Jeliton kupiłam z polecenia koleżanki - ona stosuje doraźnie podczas diety ja potrzebowałam jakiegoś naturalnego produkty na moje problemy z jelitami. Bardzo pomaga, działa delikatnie a najważniejsze że to sama natura, zadnej chemii

----------


## kania39

Jeliton działa mechanicznie, nie farmakologicznie, dlatego jest tak dobry, nie powoduje biegunki, likwiduje zaparcia, poprawia pracę jelit. Nasza dieta jest raczej uboga w błonnik, dlatego warto uzupełniać niedobory.

----------


## julka27

cóż, jednym słowem - działa!!  :Big Grin:  odkąd dostałam nową pracę, przestałam regularnie jadać, a gdy tylko miałam chwilę czasu (czyli późnym wieczorem), opychałam się wszystkim jak leciało. efekt był taki, że czułam się jak balon, a kiszki zaczęły się buntować… masakra. siostra podrzuciła mi właśnie jeliton z mnóstwem błonnika, z nadzieją, że jak jej pomógł, to może i mi. kilka saszetek już za mną i pomału wraca wszystko do równowagi  :Smile:

----------

